# Early County



## sowega hunter (Oct 19, 2008)

My 12 year old son got a spike this morning, it was his second antlered buck. He saw 3 more deer and all I saw was 18 turkeys. We went back this afternoon and I saw 4 big does and he didn't see anything. To bad we have to wait till next Sunday to go back.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 6, 2008)

That's a good day! Have you been back since?
Sue


----------

